# Siemens Protool V6 and Sp3



## م/ بندر العرجي (5 أغسطس 2008)

Overview


* Uniform configuration software for SIMATIC operator panels and for the HMI component of SIMATIC C7 1)
* Executable under Windows 98 SE/ME and
Windows NT 4.0/2000/XP Professional
* Current versions:
o SIMATIC ProTool/Lite V6.0 + SP3
o SIMATIC ProTool V6.0 + SP3

1) Under the tab "Integration" you can find a list of configurable operator panels.

*Features*

* Integral component of Totally Integrated Automation (TIA):
Enhanced productivity, reduction of engineering outlay, reduction of lifecycle costs thanks to integration in STEP 7; i.e. management of HMI projects using SIMATIC Manager within STEP 7 projects and sharing of STEP 7 data such as symbol tables, communications parameters and signaling systems
* Once configurations have been created, they can be easily reused within the system family.
Projects can be ported to different HMI platforms. This means reduced maintenance and service costs and investment security.
* Shorter familiarization time and efficient configuration;
e.g. through the standard operating mechanisms of Windows, validity checks, integral online Help with direct assistance and the copying of project data from one project to another
* Straight-forward configuration that is easy to change thanks to object-oriented symbolic data management and cross-reference lists with direct access at the click of the mouse button.
* Display editor with comprehensive possibilities for fast and efficient configuring of displays
* Graphics libraries with a large selection of graphics objects that are ready to use
* Library management for structured storage of reusable graphics objects
* Complete simulation of the project including variable simulation at the configuration PC – even without the PLC and the panel.
* Export/import of all texts of a project for easy translation.
* Can be used worldwide thanks to extensive language support, also for Asian ideographic languages

*Area of application*

With SIMATIC ProTool, SIMATIC operator panels ranging from the Text Panel through to the Multi Panel can be configured. SIMATIC ProTool/Lite is a low-cost subset of SIMATIC ProTool and as such is limited to configuring the text-based devices (Text Panels), the small graphics devices (Panels of the 170 series) and the Mobile Panels 170 as well as the HMI part of SIMATIC C7 1).

1) Under the tab "Integration" you can find a list of configurable operator panels.

*Functions*

The functions described below are determined by the device used.

* Efficient configuration with short familiarization time
* Process visualization via Windows-compliant user interface with predefined screen objects
* Alarms and messages
* Archiving of alarms and process values
* Logging with log editor for time-driven and event-driven project documentation
* Recipes
* Flexibility thanks to Visual Basic Script and OLE-Automation
* Function block library for predefined/user-defined picture elements
* DP direct keys
* Functional enhancements for multifunctional platforms (MP 270B 10"/MP 370)
* Integration of ProTool in STEP 7
* Complete simulation of ProTool configuration (Windows CE-based systems);
a complete configuration can be simulated quickly and efficiently on the configuration PC: The entire HMI target system is displayed on the configuration PC. The device's softkeys/function keys, for example, can be activated via the mouse. In addition to the ProTool simulator, the SIMATIC S7 PLCSIM engineering tool can also be used for the simulation of control hardware and the animation of variables.
* Interfacing of ProTool with STEP 7 Lite
* Integration of ProTool in SIMOTION SCOUT engineering tool
* Import/export of all project texts (static texts, text lists, messages, info texts, etc.) for easy translation of HMI projects with standard text editors
* Conversion of projects with different resolutions
Converting a project for a different HMI system can be implemented in a few steps, even if the display resolution is higher or lower (e.g., OP37 10“ to MP 370 12“). All screen ******* is automatically "zoomed" to the new resolution. The function covers all graphics-based devices that can be configured in ProTool.
* Conversion of OP27/37, TP27/37 projects for Windows CE-based devices;
the "Configuration Guide for Beginners" is available to assist with the conversion process.
* Project download to SIMATIC Operator Panels (in accordance with available device interface)

*Integration*

The following can be configured with
*SIMATIC ProTool/Lite:*

* Text Panels
o Text Display TD17
o OP3, OP7, OP17 Operator Panels
* 170 Series Panels
o TP 170A, TP 170B Touch Panels
o OP 170B Operator Panels
o 170 Mobile Panels
* HMI components of the SIMATIC C7 control systems
o C7-621, -623, -624, -633, -634, -635

*SIMATIC ProTool:*

* Text Panels
o Text Display TD17
o OP3, OP7, OP17 Operator Panels
* 170 Series Panels
o TP 170A, TP 170B Touch Panels
o OP 170B Operator Panels
o 170 Mobile Panels
* 270 Series Panels
o OP27 Operator Panels
o TP27 Touch Panels
o OP 270 Operator Panels
o TP 270 Touch Panels
* 270 and 370 Series Multi Panels
o MP 270B (10"), MP 370
* HMI components of the SIMATIC C7 control systems
o C7-621, -623, -624, -626, -633, -634, -635, -636 Key

Siemens Protool V6 and Sp3 full download
http://rapidshare.com/files/11363063/Protool_v60sp3.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/11383202/Protool_v60sp3.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/11383257/Protool_v60sp3.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/11400561/Protool_v60sp3.part4.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/11400591/Protool_v60sp3.part5.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/11416263/Protool_v60sp3.part6.rar
password: http://www.kontrolkalemi.com

ارجومن الله ان ينفع به


----------



## علي عباس جاسم (12 أغسطس 2008)

جميل



شكراااا للمجهود


----------



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (12 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا... مشكوووووور على المجهود


----------



## عيد محمد عيد (21 أغسطس 2008)

elsalam 3alikum .
i need to know how to display a faceplate of pid controller that i built it in s7 project


----------



## eng_yazen (6 مايو 2009)

*كيفية تشغيل البرنامج*

جزاك الله خير 
تم تحميل البرنامج وتنصيبه ولكن ال rt لا يعمل 
واحد من ال drivers مفقود

احد عندو فكرة على الموضوع


----------



## mahrougui (23 مايو 2009)

من فضلكpassword لم استطيع الحصول عليه ارجو منكم المزيد من الوضوح وشكرا


----------



## م/ بندر العرجي (24 مايو 2009)

بسورد فك ضغط الملفات http://www.kontrolkalemi.com/ اكتبها زي ماهي ويتم فك الملفات


----------



## mahrougui (17 نوفمبر 2009)

لم استطيع الحصول على البسورد ارجو المساعدة من فظلكم و شكرا


----------



## CHINGOL (5 أبريل 2010)

please help; i already download files but it didn't decompressed


----------



## sameh123 (5 يونيو 2010)

شكرا


----------



## Saleemtaha (15 يونيو 2010)

شكرا للأخ بندر 
لقد إستطعت تنزيل الملفات ولكن ماذا بشأن ال 
(password)
الموقع باللغة التركية 
أرجو المساعدة


----------



## علي الهيتاوي (15 أغسطس 2010)

سنابل خير تطرح بدارك وملائكة الرحمن اول زوارك​


----------



## علي الهيتاوي (15 أغسطس 2010)

مع نغمات الطير واصدق دعوات الخير لك قبل الغير كل عام وانت بخير


----------

